# My betta has dropsy :(



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 20lt
What temperature is your tank? 26 degrees celcius
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 5 x neon tetras and 2 x albino cory

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? hikari betta bio-gold baby pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? once daily.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? water ager and conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? Hasn't been tested

Ammonia: 
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH: 
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Scales are raised, redness around belly and fins, bloated belly.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He hasn't
When did you start noticing the symptoms? 7 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Yes, I put medication that the aquarium told me to put in his tank (not sure what it's called)
Does your fish have any history of being ill? He had new tank syndrome about 4 months ago.
How old is your fish (approximately)? 2 and a half years old.

So Bruce presented with these symptoms around a week ago. He is still swimming around, looking like he's having a good time in there. He's a very active fish. I was told it was a tumor by another aquarium and that he could live with it, however I decided to get another opinion today. I am hoping this medication will work...but going off other threads and by what the guy at the aquarium stated, it is not looking good. 

Is there any advice anyone can give me from here. Anything else I can do now? 

Here is Bruce today.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Dropsy is not easy to cure and most fish die from it.
Here's a good article: http://www.fishdeals.com/fish_diseases/dropsy/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi cathnbruce. He does look bloated all right. Have you noticed him pooping? Is he eating still?

It could be a tumor but there's a possibility it is internal parasites or constipation. Try to remember the name of the medication you used; it will help me if he needs further/different treatment.

One more thing; whatever he has, his age will play a part in how well he recovers. He's getting up there for a betta, almost geriatric.

EDIT: Also, forgot to mention. For your tank, I would do twice weekly water changes of 50% since you have 5 neons and 2 cory cats in there. Most people will regard that as overstocked; ideally, you'd want at least 38 liters for that many fish.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering that too about constipation. I haven't seen him poo since before he's had this. The aquarium just handed me the tablet in a paper bag and charged me $2 for the tablet, they give me a lot of discounts and freebies there as I go there frequently. I'll have to go in there and ask them what it is. Bruce is still happily playing with his friends in the tank. (He thinks the albino cory's are female betta's... *whispers* maybe he's getting senile*).. He's been eating every day....impatiently waiting at the top, getting very excited when he sees me...swimming frantically...


----------



## fluffnstuff (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure my fish has dropsy as well, i just noticed it today, as yeaterday he looked normal. I read the article above and it suggested a salt bath to help draw out some of the liquid, I have aquarium salt is that alright to use, if so, how much do I add per gallon?


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been doing some reading, and I'm pretty sure you use Epsom salt for dropsy, not AQ salt.... I'm thinking about doing it too. My betta, Bruce is still going strong but I really don't want to lose him. He is a fighter, he survived new tank syndrome...he has to survive this! I hope your betta will be ok too


----------



## fluffnstuff (Jun 16, 2012)

cathnbruce said:


> I've been doing some reading, and I'm pretty sure you use Epsom salt for dropsy, not AQ salt.... I'm thinking about doing it too. My betta, Bruce is still going strong but I really don't want to lose him. He is a fighter, he survived new tank syndrome...he has to survive this! I hope your betta will be ok too


Thank you I hope Bruce makes it too. Right now all I can do is monitor him untill i can get some ES.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with everything that Sakura wrote. Just want to say something else.
If fish has dropsy, or just bloated you need to use Epsom salt. Epsom salt for buoyancy issues, swim bladder problems, constipations.
But also important to really know the right reason. Sometimes if they bloated like taht it can be also internal parasites which is also possible to treat, constipation.
What color is his poop? A lot of time with internal parasites poop will be white , clear stringy wormy like shape. Check his poo. Also just want to let you know for female white poo is normal though. 
If he has constipation frozen daphnia would help to clean out his system.
 Sorry just read your post again i didn't see it before you didn't see his poo since he is bloated which is possibilities that he is constipated. 

 I would think if it would be internal parasites he would already lethargic. Not sure. 

I think for dropsy it takes longer. I saw one fish that had those dropcy symptoms for almost 3 weeks before he got lethargic and stopped eating ,and died in 2 days after that.

Either way I would do Epsom salt see if it helps him to poop. And see what color it is.

So pre mix Epsom salt in one gallon jug for the right dosage. Pre mix 2teaspoons/gall . You need to put him in smaller container so it will be easier to change the water. You will need to do 100% daily water changes. Now you can increase Epsom salt up to 3 tsp/gall. Also don't wory using Epsom salt you can use it long term and it is safe for plants. 

When you pre mix it shake it well make sure it dissolved.

Also not sure about your other fish do they have any symptoms. Dropsy isn’t contagious, but the Bacteria that cause the kidney failure in dropsy is. So I would do major water changes in your tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

fluffnstuff : The same for you find out what it is. I think make new post so people can see it.
How big is your tank, how much and how often you do water changes? I think water changes are very important to keep betta healthy. I am personally think the more changes the better. 
Also picture would help.
Check for poop color and shape.
Did you overfeed? How much you feed? Why do you think it dropsy? Is he pine coning? Well if he is sick only one day it too early for pine coning?
But very important to find out why he is bloated? Is he?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Also i found one post that someone wrote that treated betta with dropsy with Jungle Fungus clear and Epsom salt. She wrote that she added ¼ tablet of the medication and 2 teaspoons of the Epsom salt to a gallon of the water. She used mixture and change the water 2-3 times a day depending on how it looked. It took me 2 weeks of this before she seemed well enough that I put her back in the aquarium.


Again i don't want to confuse anyone it always better to find out why/what you treating for. You don’t want to medicate and stress out the fish for the wrong reason with wrong medication.

And sorry I don’t have a link I encounter that post long time ago when I was searching the foru. I actually even wrote that person with my questions aobut it. So I am not sure if it possible or not but that what that person wrote. You might search the forum and find it too. The post was from – callmeconfused.


----------



## xfeejayx (May 19, 2012)

First thing I would do with that kind of bloat is stop feeding him.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes i forgot about it actually. Thank you xfreejayx  Stop feeding him for day or two see if bloating will go away. Or may be feed less... How much you guys feeding them? 

Also i was searching for that post about i wrote how she treated dropsy from callmeconfused. Took me 30 min to find it lol
www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=71052


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cathnbruce, since we're not quite sure what the medication is, I'd suggest taking him out of that and putting him in a small hospital tank with the epsom salts as ANHEL suggested. My hunch, since you said tablet, is that they gave you a Jungle Labs Fungus Cure or Parasite fizzy tab and those won't have any effect on his bloating unless it's caused by parasites. 

Since he's eating, try to feed him a high fiber food such as frozen daphnia or brine shrimp. This might help stimulate his system along with the epsom salt so we can find out if it's constipation or something else.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

ive stopped feeding him twice this week already. I currently don't have another tank, I can go out and buy one, but it will mean it isn't cycled...He almost died from new tank syndrome 4 months ago.

The tablet I gave turned the water a yellowish color....if that gives any clues...I do live in australia so we get different things here. Anyway I will go out today and buy the Epsom Salt, another Aquarium set up and heater... Bruce appearance/behaviour hasnt changed this morning. The other fish seem fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

All of this is making me suspect Bruce has a tumor.  Usually, when a betta is that bloated but is sick, he won't eat. Bruce seems to be eating fine.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I know but he also seems to be pineconing. Will he have pineconing from a tumor? Can you see the pineconing in the picture? I also have a question...
What are their poo supposed to look like? Last week his poo was brown and looked like a skinny worm about 1 cm long...is that normal?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Any time there is something internally that is big enough to push the belly out like that, pineconing can occur. 

Yeah, betta poo should more or less be brownish in color and it can either be a long string or a little . . . ball. Someone once called them "cinnabuns." -___- So it sounds like his poo is normal. Poo to look out for is long and stringy but whiteish too.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok...just went up to the aquarium (had to wait til it opened) found out that the tablet was Tetracycline. The marine biologist was there, he said to keep him in the tank for a week on the tetracycline to let them take affect and then put him in a seperate tank with the epsom salts... I brought a heater and I'm about to go buy a tank.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tetracycline API very good medications for gram negative and gram positive bacteria. I treated someone's fish with that medications before. But your betta not going to benefit from it. It not going to help with tumor or bloating or internal parasites. I would hold on that. You always can use it. Not sure why the store told you to use it. 
I would do epsom salt. 
Also could you find frozen daphnia?
Also i did hear about fish having new tank syndrome but non of my betta had it. And i do 100% water changes which means that i take all of them out of the tank all the time. So i am not sure about new tank syndrome. May be you can give him stones from his tank and he will feel better. And also if you will transfer him to hospital tank to do salt make sure you take time to acclimate him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tetracycline is a good med but sadly, its effectiveness has diminished over the years. Many bacteria now have a resistance to it.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Been following this and all I can add is what works best for me is adding oak leaves. You really cant over do it honestly with them the natural tannins really help them. It kept one of my females alive with serrious dropsy for over a week which was amazing. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, Creat had the miracle girl who survived with severe dropsy for like a month or more. Any advice she has, take it.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

ok. Thanks. So.. I can't find frozen daphnia. I've ran tests on my tank. Here are the parameters:
Ammonia - 0
PH - 6.8 
Nitrite - 0.25 
Nitrate - 5.0

I am about to fix the PH with this powder neutraliser stuff I have. Don't know why the Nitrate and Nitrite levels are up. Will change water too. I'm trying to get sticky tape off the inside of my new tank... kind of hard when you can't use soap. So, once that is off and I will set the new tank up.

I don't think I can get them in Australia, but I can try!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Your pH is just fine, you can leave it as it is.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Sakura 8  
Let me help by elaborating what I did a little bit more. 
What worked for me was to separate into a 1/2 gal container doing a water change MINIMUM once a day I shoved maybe 30 or more oak leaves into the water. The water I added also had been soaking for 24 hours with more oak leaves in it to make sure I had tannin rich water. Also worked the fish up to 3 tsp per gal of epsom salt start with 1 tsp per gal and over the course of a 1-2 weeks gradually up it. I had been treating with meds of different variety but with little response. Meds only really help if you can pinpoint the cause.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok, I will go out and look for oak leaves. 
I have just discovered a black mark on Bruce's head. 
Here is a pic...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For the moment, it doesn't look like anything to worry about. It could be him changing colors because his system is out of whack. He doesn't look pineconed in that picture, which is good. Means the pineconing must be localized in his belly.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, he's usually blue ontop of his head. I've set up the hospital tank, waiting for it to heat up. I couldn't find any oak leaves.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry for double posting. Just doing an update. Bruce has now been in the Hospital tank with the Epsom Salts for about an hour. I really am starting to think he is constipated. Could constipation cause his tummy to be that bloated?? He's still very active. I am wondering, will the ES solve constipation alone, or is there something I can give him. I know people have mentioned certain foods, but they aren't available here. I can get live blood worms if they are any help, but that's about it as far as the real stuff goes. The only other stuff is pellets or flakes. I already feed him pellets. How long after betta's eat do they open their bowels?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So far it could just bethe bloat. I wouldthe try raising rhe temp a littke and dont feed for a few days. Hr could go 2-3to days just fine with no eating


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Guys! Have a look at Bruce! His bloating has halved i reckon! Still quite a bit of redness around his gills as you can see. Should I do a water change today or leave him in that water? (the water was fresh yesterday as it was a new tank) And of course I will put more Epsom Salt in, that definately seems to be working!! Thanks so much for this help guys.

The above photo is the one I showed you guys a few days ago...

Bottom one is Bruce this morning after spending the night in the hospital tank with the Epsom Salts!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay for Bruce! He DOES look better.  I'd do a water change and continue with the epsom salt treatment for as long as it takes. Yay!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to change water daily-100%.Of course adding Epsom salt to new water. Make sure to acclimate


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Do you guys think he can eat or not? I have been told to feed him a frozen pea and take the skin off... but I also read not to do that a while ago on this forum im pretty sure. Or blood worms? I know he can go days without eating, I don't want him to become bloated again. Perhaps waiting til the bloating goes? What do you guys think? Just asking since his bloating has gone down...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you have access to frozen brine shrimp, you can try that. Otherwise, I'd fast him for a few days more and then try bloodworms.

You CAN feed him a frozen pea. Blanch it by microwaving it for 10 seconds or so, then put it in ice water for 1 minute or more to cool it. Peel the skin off and cut out a tiny piece from the center, a piece no bigger than a pellet. That will be enough.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh Bruce is such a fussy eater. The amount I put in there was the size of his pellet, and he probably took a bite 1/4 of the size then just looked at it like WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT! He's so funny. I picked it up and tried again and again, he kept ignoring it. Oh well, at least he's improving. Can't wait to see him tomorrow morning and see his progress. Thanks again everyone for the help. BTW to let you know the guy at the aquarium said the other day said the epsom salt "an old wives tale". *cough*... I guess I won't be taking any advice from him anymore.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know when I first heard you could use epsom salt for bloated fish, I was pretty surprised. It's good for leeching out excess fluids that can be caused by internal bacterial infections, and also good for encouraging constipated fish to go. For fish with internal parasites, it has much the same effect, helping them to purge the worms out.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

YAY! Glad he was only bloated  Hope he gets better soon


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

His bloat has halved again this morning. Last night he had poo sticking out his anus, was the color of the pea he had earlier in the day. It's gone this morning.

Bruce's gills are still red, but not as red as yesterday.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, he's starting to look like a whole new fish! Hurray for Bruce!


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Seriously, when that guy at the aquarium told me "prepare for the worst, your fish has dropsy and he will most likely die in the next couple of days" i really did expect it. I have spent almost $200 in the past couple of days on this little guy, setting up that tank and I brought my own test kit (proper one with test tubes) so I didn't have to take my water to the aquarium, plus I've learnt now that the water really should be tested more regularly!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

i am glad he is better. One advice please never ask advice in the pet store. It better to ask questions here on the forum  Keep us update.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read this whole thread and I must say, Bruce looks like quite the fighter. I hope he makes a full recovery. I do so enjoy watching animals become heather and happier.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I most sincerely hope and pray that Bruce will reward your diligence (and expenses) by living for another two or three years.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I have definately learnt that lesson, Anhel.
I just had this feeling that I could get him to pull through this. I was not going to give up on him! He is a fighter and I will do everything that I can to provide the best environment for him.

One thing is, the other tank (where he came from) I was just cleaning. His tank mates are still in it. I only just cleaned it 2 days ago. There is an oily residue on top of the water and i've been battling this for weeks now, was told to put paper towel to absorb it. So I cleaned it again and it looks cloudy, after I cleaned it. The fish in that tank seem fine. 
I've tested the water.
PH: 7.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5.0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm

Don't know what's going on with the Nitrate's...this level was there 2 days ago and I've done 2 water changes. (oh and I tested that after I changed it)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Test your source water. Sometimes tap water has nitrates naturally in them.

I hate the oily residue. Protein film. Happens when the water is still and doesn't get much movement and when you feed lots of high quality protein foods. I get pretty bad protein films in all my unfiltered tanks.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, I have it on low because Bruce very much hated the filter up too high. Hrmm, nope...no Nitrates in my tap water.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. Some nitrates are usual but the fact that you've done two water changes and still have them is odd. When you do nitrates, be sure to shake the second bottle until your arm feels like it's going to fall off. Then, after you've added the 10 drops from that bottle, shake the tube for another minute. Shake shake shake. 

I hate testing for nitrates.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

lol, yeah it's the worst haha. I will try shaking bottle more, and the test tube for another minute and see how that goes. I'll do that when I change the water in a few days. I do have live plants in there.. they look healthy. Can they have an affect on it? I dunno. I saw plant matter in the water, i can't get it out for the life of me!!! I've got some, but not all. Maybe that's it?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It could be. Live plants usually suck up ammonia and nitrate, especially if they are stem plants. But any kind of decaying matter, be it fish produced or plant, can cause a jump in your readings.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

cathnbruce said:


> Yeah, I have it on low because Bruce very much hated the filter up too high. Hrmm, nope...no Nitrates in my tap water.


Have you tried to baffle the filter? Theres a sticky on it here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks! I will give it a go, Teeney!

I have an update.. and more photo's... because I want you guys to take a look at Bruce's eyes. Is this popeye? Other than this, I'm continuing the epsom salt and his bloat looks almost gone. *sigh*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Some bettas, especially those with a shorter body, tend to have eyes that bug out more than others. Even if it is a mild case of popeye in Bruce's case, the epsom salt will take care of it. He's looking very good though! So much better.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys, just an update on Bruce...
He has these white splotches on his head...they kinda look furry.
I don't know how he could get anything...He's been in such a clean tank (100 % changes daily) and in epsom salts for 7 days now.. He was looking so good, then got this!
He's still very energetic, I just have no idea what it is because he isnt lethargic and hasnt got any other symptoms?
His water parameters are perfect.

Here's a pic.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

It not fuzzy, cottony like right?
I am wondering if he might be marbling?


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

hrmm, its so hard to explain! What is marbling?


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Check this out


http://nippyfish.net/2009/06/11/marble-betta-fish-color-changing-genes/


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

or google on marble betta it a lot of information on that. I hope that is what Bruce has. I am not sure though. I would wait for Sakura opinion


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, I honestly don't know. He doesn't act sick. He's so funny, this morning, I put live blood worms in and he tried to suck my finger instead. He flares at me a lot. When I fasted him for 3 days he did slow down on the swimming, like I noticed he was sitting on the bottom of the tank a fair bit. Maybe he was trying to use reverse psychology on me or something haha. He is so hard to take photos of...he just doesn't stop moving!!!


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL so cute! I hope that what it is. I don't have experience with that, but i read a few post on this forum. And since it not fuzzy which would mean fungus ,and he acting normal it probably what it is. Will see what other people think. His color is very deep and he doesn't look sick on the picture.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Since he's been in epsom salts for 7 days, my guess is it's a bit of excess slime coat. Epsom salt does slightly increase a fish's mucous production (although not as much as AQ salt does) so he might just have made too much and now it's sort of shedding off. If he's acting normal, then I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, I kind of thought that too. Shall I continue the Epsom Salt? He's looking better, and I'm noticing he's had bowel movements today and yesterday, but the poo was sticking out his anus for quite some time, is this normal? It's a yellow color, and i fed him live blood worms.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's not uncommon for them to "hold on" to their poo for a while. But since his poo is still a kinda funny color, I would keep him on the epsom salts for at least a few more days. It won't hurt him and ideally, I'd like to see his poo go back to a normal dark brownish color. I mean, I don't need to literally see it . . . @[email protected]


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Opps sorry for misdiagnosing. At least now you know about marble bettas lol Keep us update


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok so.. Bruce is driving me INSANE! he got all better, I gave him a few days after that and introduced some live plants and then introduced a few of tetras in. Anyway, I noticed last time when he was in with his friends he was eating their food... and this time, he is doing it again. He is bloated. Again. 
Could this be from him, eating their food? He is such a little piggy. He was seriously looking quite depressed without friends which is why I got him some tank mates but i'm thinking do i need to separate him again!! Water parameters are fine...


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

TBH I personally wouldn't have gotten him tank mates so soon after being sick. But it's a bit late for that...

If you need to, cup your betta while the tetras eat.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> TBH I personally wouldn't have gotten him tank mates so soon after being sick. But it's a bit late for that...
> 
> If you need to, cup your betta while the tetras eat.


I agree with teeneythebetta. I had a friend who had trouble with some cichlids, bacteria infection, he treated them and they seemed better for a while, he then bought some new fish, half of the new fish and cichlids died the next week. Literally :shock: at how fast it caused them damage lol


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know if you guys have followed this whole thread or read it, but just to let you know we figured out that he was just bloated and then had some excess slime coat. I was just updating the situation on everyone who has been following and helping. 
I just thought that this might have been the cause to the whole problem, therefore should let these guys know and ask if it would be a cause. 

It does to me seem to be the cause as it has happened again, and I will be cupping him. He does not seem as bloated as he got last time but i will see how I go with this method.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Can you refresh my memory on what kind of food you've been feeding and how much? Some bettas have sensitive stomachs. He may not need as much food as other bettas might or there might be something in his pellet that he disagrees with. It's not unheard of for bettas to frequently bloat up after eating. Usually, with a fasting and epsom salts they go back down but it's frustrating to say the least. 

If you DO suspect it's him eating the tetras' food, then I suggest feeding him way less of his own food and letting him fill up on theirs. I know bettas are gluttons.


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

I feed him Hikari betta bio-gold baby pellets. 3, once daily. I feed the Tetra's Nutrafin Max small tropical fish micro granules. 

He does look less bloated this morning.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he eats with the tetras, you can go ahead and just put some Nutrafin out for him along with their food and skip the Hikari altogether. Nutrafin is a pretty good brand so he'll be fine if he eats just that. What kind of tetras are they?


----------



## cathnbruce (Apr 19, 2012)

Glass bloodfin tetra's and glowlight tetra's.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I love bloodfins. So pretty. They should be just fine with a betta. But if he does continue to bloat up after eating, he may need to go into a smaller tank with maybe a snail as a friend.


----------

